# 2008 Aire Tributary or 2015 RMR 14 fters



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

edit: just saw that you said it was a 2008 model new, so it would have a warranty, sorry. Not sure how long RMR's warranty is, so you still might read what I linked below.

2008 trib won't still have a warranty. Aire's warranty for the tribs is shorter than their 10 year warranty on the boats they make themselves (Tribs are made overseas). From the horses mouth comes an explanation

Tributary and AIRE are Not Created Equal - AIRE Blog


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

So it's a brand new trib, with warranty? I'd verify that with Aire myself before I trusted a 5 year warranty on an 8 YO boat, even if it was still "in the plastic".

If it's legit, I think the trib hull design is better, especially for fishing. But if there is much doubt I'd probably go for the RMR. It just sounds suspicious to me.


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

I have no experience with aire boats. But I do have a RMR 10.5. The bottom is super thick and is pretty big when rolled up. RMR has a 5 year warranty, mines a 2014 that I bought this winter. [email protected] the boat people assured me that it still has a 5 year warranty, RMR also verified that


----------



## cschmidt1023 (Jan 27, 2015)

If you're going to be rolling it definitely get the Trib. Even if you are trailering the Trib has a lot of advantages. 

The only advantage I could see to the RMR would be the thicker material = better durability. With that said the Tributary has all the durability you need...the extra (unnecessary?) durability of the RMR comes with the disadvantages of bulkiness and weight. It may also not handle as well in the water but I have never paddled or rowed an RMR boat, so I cannot say that with any confidence.


----------



## Mopdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Thats a great deal on the trib if the warranty is truely intact. I think I want it if you dont.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Mopdog said:


> Thats a great deal on the trib if the warranty is truely intact. I think I want it if you dont.


HaHa! Didn't we just talk about boat rich and cash poor or some such thing  . But hey, a 14'er can do it all right? Just razzin ya Mopdog.


----------



## Mopdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Haha, one can never have enough boats Besides my pack mule could take over my 13' or I could make my buddy buy it so I can stop running a free storage and rental shop and after today I have a kitchen box for it already


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Nice

Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


----------



## mtsully (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for your input. Going with the Trib. Talked to AIRE and the warranty is still valid. From a reputable dealer AIRE suggested was good to trust. Again, thanks.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

mtsully said:


> Thanks for your input. Going with the Trib. Talked to AIRE and the warranty is still valid. From a reputable dealer AIRE suggested was good to trust. Again, thanks.


Enjoy the boat. Congrats.


----------

